# Peeling Latex on Orlando Deck - Proper Fix?



## brainswell (Jul 24, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I never heard back from this homeowner. I submitted a $1800.00 estimate to strip, brighten and restain.

Didn't get any pictures either, sorry.
Brian


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know Brian. You should come by more often.


----------

